# Want to wipe everything and start from square one



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

With the forward progress of the Android Alphas, I feel like my touchpad is teetering and slowly becoming more and more cluttered. Call me an OCD freak but right now I need help going back to square one;

I want to wipe the touchpad completely, of android, webos, all data.
Reinstall webos fresh and clean and updated.
Install the 3.5 release of the android alpha
continue loving my touchpad

If anyone knows what I need to accomplish these goals, let me know? Thanks.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10671-andriod-partitions-question-4-devs/


----------



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

vsawri said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10671-andriod-partitions-question-4-devs/


thats for partitioning....


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Use acme uninstaller (its in the thread where CM7 3.5 is, comes with acme installer) to uninstall the android OS partition, then go to webos settings and factory restore all data. Did this a few days ago myself, its a lot less cluttered now, and i actually organized my apps. Plus i installed xronified this time around instead of plain CM7.


----------



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Use acme uninstaller (its in the thread where CM7 3.5 is, comes with acme installer) to uninstall the android OS partition, then go to webos settings and factory restore all data. Did this a few days ago myself, its a lot less cluttered now, and i actually organized my apps. Plus i installed xronified this time around instead of plain CM7.


That sounds like just wiping the partitions clean and throwing back the OS. I want to start fresh, squeaky, nothing. I want to format everything and install webos from nothingness and then install android again.


----------



## tullywork (Aug 28, 2011)

I just used the ACME Uninstaller (thanks Fatallll for bringing it to my attention - and to all the devs that put it together) to bring my TP back to it's original state so i could give it to my sister. Worked perfectly, used acme uninstaller, then just did the factory reset of the apps/data in WebOS, and booted as if I just opened the box!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

FatalIll said:


> That sounds like just wiping the partitions clean and throwing back the OS. I want to start fresh, squeaky, nothing. I want to format everything and install webos from nothingness and then install android again.


You can't uninstall WebOS, the factory reset takes it back to just like the day you opened the box. Once you have done that, if you haven't already upgraded to version 3.0.4, go to settings and tap on the update
icon. Running ACMEuninstaller removes about 99% of Android. Before resetting the WebOS side, hook up your usb cable and look in the WebOS directory, you'll see several files or folders with Android in their
name, delete them. You may also see a Lost Dir. folder. Delete that too. Use the same email address and password to setup WebOS and any settings or apps you downloaded from the HP App market will be restored
from the HP servers. Now go install CM7.


----------



## FatalIll (Dec 16, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You can't uninstall WebOS, the factory reset takes it back to just like the day you opened the box. Once you have done that, if you haven't already upgraded to version 3.0.4, go to settings and tap on the update
> icon. Running ACMEuninstaller removes about 99% of Android. Before resetting the WebOS side, hook up your usb cable and look in the WebOS directory, you'll see several files or folders with Android in their
> name, delete them. You may also see a Lost Dri. folder. Delete that too. Use the same email address and password to setup WebOS and any settings or apps you downloaded from the HP App market will be restored
> from the HP servers. Now do install CM7.


This is a lot of help, thank you very much. I've been hearing a lot about WebOS doctor though, what exactly would that do for me?

EDIT: and with reinstalling android, should I start from alpha1 and keep updating consecutively to 3.5 or just install 3.5?


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

You can start with the 3.5 file...

Honestly, the only real reason to back track and remove everything is if you're wiping it off so you can get the case fixed by HP... (which will crack again... bad design)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

FatalIll said:


> This is a lot of help, thank you very much. I've been hearing a lot about WebOS doctor though, what exactly would that do for me?
> 
> EDIT: and with reinstalling android, should I start from alpha1 and keep updating consecutively to 3.5 or just install 3.5?


WebOS Doctor is for when one just can't get WebOS to boot. Using Doctor is supposed to restore WebOS functionality.
If you uninstall Android completely, you can just run ACMEinstaller with the CM7-3.5.zip, CWM, Moboot and Gapps in the cminstall folder.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

lol. i think you don't know what you're asking for then. my link provides the way to wipe all partitions. you kill the whole volume group. can't get any cleaner than that. then restores webOS with webDoctor. then you go on to install CM7 using the CM7 install process. it doesn't get cleaner than that. lol.

remove volume group => puts you at square 0. aka, your touchpad is bricked. lol.
create webOS partitions & restore with webOS doctor 3.0.0 => puts you at square 1.
update with webOS doctor 3.0.4 => puts you at square 1.0.4 (updated webOS, lol.)
might as well pre-create/customize your CM-partitions at this point => puts you at square 1.5 (brand spankin new & read for CM).
install CM with default CM install method => puts you at square 2. (dual boot options, webOS + CM, fresh as can be)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

vsawri said:


> lol. i think you don't know what you're asking for then. my link provides the way to wipe all partitions. you kill the whole volume group. can't get any cleaner than that. then restores webOS with webDoctor. then you go on to install CM7 using the CM7 install process. it doesn't get cleaner than that. lol.
> 
> remove volume group => puts you at square 0. aka, your touchpad is bricked. lol.
> create webOS partitions & restore with webOS doctor 3.0.0 => puts you at square 1.
> ...


You're joking, Right? First of all, why would one want to run WebOS Doctor when all one needs is to reset the WebOS side back to the same as the day it came out of the box?

Second, most of the folks that come here for help don't have the technical expertise to handle what you suggest for the Android side. Running ACMEuninstaller will do the
job just fine and no tedious typing required.


----------



## larsoncc (Oct 21, 2011)

I just wanted to thank everyone in this thread. Two methods presented, merits of each discussed, etc.

Precisely what I was looking for. Yes, I'll actually Click "thanks" but this thread really should be sticky - it's going to be useful for some time.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

nevertells said:


> You're joking, Right? First of all, why would one want to run WebOS Doctor when all one needs is to reset the WebOS side back to the same as the day it came out of the box?
> 
> Second, most of the folks that come here for help don't have the technical expertise to handle what you suggest for the Android side. Running ACMEuninstaller will do the
> job just fine and no tedious typing required.


if life wasn't like box of chocolates. what you suggested might actually work for everyone. lmao. & we wouldn't have all these threads in the first place ;-).


----------



## Andy_xy (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi there,

i have a question:

I would like to wipe my data "inside Android" (don't want to delete android or webOS) to start with a blank android. I already wiped dalvik cache, cache, did a factory reset and wiped sd-card but if I start the "explorer app" I can still see all my data (downloads, files from android etc).

How can I delete them?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Andy_xy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i have a question:
> 
> ...


Doing the factory reset takes Android back to the day you installed it. All your personal data and apps you downloaded are gone. All the apps, data and settings that came with the Android install are still there. Boot up CM7 and you will see you are starting from square one. However, if you use your same Google account again, you may see some data and settings that were automatically backed up to Googles servers. Let me know what happens. I remember when I first installed Android seeing a question about letting Android backup settings and data to Google's servers. One could opt out by unchecking a box.


----------



## Andy_xy (Oct 19, 2011)

I did the factory reset and of course android itself is starting from square one but my files (e.g. downloads) are still there... (i wiped "sd-card", what does that mean??)

Another Question: if I do a factory-reset in webOS, will CM7 still work or will there be something deleted within android?

thx again!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Andy_xy said:


> I did the factory reset and of course android itself is starting from square one but my files (e.g. downloads) are still there... (i wiped "sd-card", what does that mean??)
> 
> Another Question: if I do a factory-reset in webOS, will CM7 still work or will there be something deleted within android?
> 
> thx again!


So delete the downloads. It means you wiped the content of the SD card. Doing a factory reset on WebOS does not harm Android. You should setup your WebOS account again and anything that you had downloaded from the WebOS market will be restored unless you set up a different account.


----------

